# Different types of Aikido?



## Hazuki-san

During my internet research of Aikido, I seem to have come accross several different types of the martial art.  Could anyone be so kind as to explain some of the differences in types to me?  Please be as detailed as possible.  I appreciate it.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aikikitty

I personally don't know much about the different styles and I wouldn't know how to specifically describe my own (Yoshikan/Aikikai mix).  Remember that even if a dojo is a specific style, they might incorrperate other styles into it as well.  Like my dojo is that style mix that I mentioned.  Also, my sensei used to do Karate and has been a cop, both for many years, so he'll add bits of that stuff in too. 

This link might help you a little bit.  Scroll down and there is a list of some of the main styles with short descriptions.  

http://www.aikidofaq.com/introduction.html

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Disco

http://www.turboman.nl/turboman6.html

Lots of info.................. :asian:


----------



## Hazuki-san

Disco said:
			
		

> http://www.turboman.nl/turboman6.html
> 
> Lots of info.................. :asian:


Thank you. Just reading the introduction has awakened me to several aspects which I have never noticed. I will choose as my martial art, Aikido. I hope to be enlightened by the "Art of Peace."


----------



## kianfatt1982

Guys, 

Hi All, I just started training Aikido, I am training in Yoshinkan Aikido in Malaysia.

My experience of it is that it is rather soft. Actually my aim is not to challenge martial art of a particular style, because my believe is that no matter what form of martial art you train it all comes down to one thing which is the truth, (meaning which art is more effective in self defense, sometimes it is not surprising to find that the most effective technique of self defense comes from combination of a few martial art  

I want just the truth, life is short, I dont want to be rip off again, because I have expereince training in Whu Shu for about 10 years, but ended up that there is no self defense combat value in the art, I have even trained to the point where I can represent my club for competition (it is not a combat sport kind of competition but more like gymnastics, where each participant are given points by judges, and the one with highest points win).

I have seen aikido demonstration by morihei ushiba, and I find it very practical so that is why I am taking classes on it but as I train I found out that there are many types of aikido, so know I wish to know which aikido is most effective or rather most good to learn.

I know there is no such thing as the best martial art but i wish to know from people who practice the art them selfs discuss about this.


----------



## theletch1

First and foremost, welcome to Martial Talk.  When you get a chance you should go over to the Meet and Greet forum and post a formal introduction to everyone on the board.

There are several old threads here regarding the usefulness of aikido in a self defense situation.  Some styles of aikido will focus on self defense and others on personal development but most all of them can be used for effective, street level, self defense when paired with the right attitude and enough training.  Aikido appears soft for a reason.  It's a soft (or internal) style of martial art.  The hallmark of aikido is blending with your attackers energy and redirecting it.  That requires that you move smoothly to match your attackers speed and movement to affect a throw or lock.  It takes longer to become proficient in aikido than many of the hard or external styles because much of what you will do in defense is counter-instinctive... like moving toward an attacker inside of back or planting.  Check out these threads to get an idea of aikido and it effectiveness.  Best of luck in your training.


Aikido: effectiveness on the street.
Perception of aikido by non-aikidoka.


----------

